# EOF hall of fame



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

Below are the top users in the EOF sorted _exclusively_ by EOF like count

*26,000+*
Veho

*21,000+*
Vinscool

*17,000+*
Scott_Pilgrim

*10,000+*
Lilith Valentine

*9,000+*
Ghostlatte
Alexander1970
Jiehfeng

*8,000+*
Chary

*7,000+*
Amandarose
x65943

*6,000+*
slaphappygamer

*5,000+*
Flame
Bortz

For all those who did not make the cut, git gud scrubs


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 9, 2021)

...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 9, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Below are the top users in the EOF by like count
> 
> *26,000+*
> Veho
> ...


I'm surprised I'm not there


----------



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'm surprised I'm not there


You're in the 3000+ category, and did not make the 5000+ cutoff


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 9, 2021)

x65943 said:


> You're in the 3000+ category, and did not make the 5000+ cutoff


Welp that's what being out for 2 years gets you lol


----------



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

Dionicio3 said:


> Welp that's what being out for 2 years gets you lol


And before the memebox allowed massive like harvesting in this section


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

Good lord, I was looking at Scott's stats

before she got banned from the meme box she was posting upwards of 25x a day and garnering some 400 likes

If you extrapolate, she could have gained her 17k likes in under 6 weeks


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2021)

@x65943 
*she
She uses she/her pronouns now


----------



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

ah yeah sorry :V

*hides head in shame*

the username really throws me off tbh


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2021)

x65943 said:


> ah yeah sorry :V
> 
> *hides head in shame*
> 
> the username really throws me off tbh


Yeah, kind of wish she was able to change that :/ I know the username stuff but sometimes I think the easier solution would be adding a limit over the current means of name changes. I digress though


----------



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Yeah, kind of wish she was able to change that :/ I know the username stuff but sometimes I think the easier solution would be adding a limit over the current means of name changes. I digress though


I mean tbh I'm not sure if Scott ever asked


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 9, 2021)

I’m not there.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I’m not there.


whoops! You should have been, there ya go

It's actually not very easy to figure this stuff out - okay should be all fixed now


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 9, 2021)

There a lot of stats here. Almost like baseball.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2021)

x65943 said:


> I mean tbh I'm not sure if Scott ever asked


Ah, I guess she hasn’t that done that yet. I know she changed her name on everything else, so I was expecting some attempt on Temp.


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 9, 2021)

could someone make a section on the members page to see how many likes the user got in a forum section? I think that would be cool...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 9, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> could someone make a section on the members page to see how many likes the user got in a forum section? I think that would be cool...


Hhmmm, lets see who has the most likes in the politics section.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 9, 2021)

I demand to see my low numbers! 

Also what is post count in here like?


----------



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

Seriel said:


> I demand to see my low numbers!
> 
> Also what is post count in here like?


2k+ posts and likes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

holy shit, that is WAYYYYY more than i thought


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> holy shit, that is WAYYYYY more than i thought


That's what she said


----------



## Seriel (Jun 9, 2021)

Does Veho also rule supreme in post count?


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 9, 2021)

can I also see my low number of likes and posts here?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 9, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> can I also see my low number of likes and posts here?


NO


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 9, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> NO


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2021)

@Flame I am also beating you in EOF likes! ;O;


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

Veho said:


> That's what she said


"that's what"- she


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 9, 2021)

please tell me, where am i? i'm genuinely curious now since i didn't know we had stuff like this happen.


----------

